
Ask HN: How do you handle cancellations? - leahcim
If you own a Saas company or similar product, how do you currently handle cancellations by users?<p>Do they have to contact you? By email? Phone? Chat?
Do you offer a Cancel button?<p>What best practices have you seen?
======
cimmanom
Fwiw, law in California requires allowing users to cancel subscriptions via
the same medium they used to sign up.

